# HELP!



## markdneck (Jun 5, 2007)

I am a "newbie" who now has 3 L3s and an L4 ... Giant Asian and "wide armed" spcies. They are still pretty small. I put moss in the bottom of a "cage", clear plastic 3 or 4 cup sized things, I put in a couple of fruitflys and a couple of pinhead crickets and I mist the sides of the cage every day. Of course each mantid has its own "home",Is that all I am supposed to do? Sometimes I can spot them, usually I can't. If there was no moss they would be easier to see but ... less comfortable?

OK you expericnced people ... will they get bigger (when?) and be easier to spot? When will thren molt into something that looks like a mantid? Should I be doing anything else? Help Help!


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 5, 2007)

sounds fine to me, just make sure they have space to moult! if they are eating then they are happy

the moss isn't neccesary and you will only need to mist them every 3 days ish  

other than that sounds fine

they should just look like little mantids... and will probably be a month or two untill they get 'big' depending on what your expecting


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 5, 2007)

Sounds good.

They'll get lost for a few more weeks until they have a few more sheds.

I didnt think my babies would ever get bigger, but Im finding it just takes time!


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

You're doing everything right. They will probably molt within 2 weeks. With every molt they get about two times bigger.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 5, 2007)

I really do not have anything to add, I just like reading your posts...lol


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2007)

Sounds fine. I only use a quarter to a half inch of moss in the bottom. I don't mist everyday but only when the moss shows signs of starting to dry out. Yes they will get bigger.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 5, 2007)

Rick, how wet do you make the moss when you first add it?


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2007)

> Rick, how wet do you make the moss when you first add it?


Moist. Not soaking.


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 6, 2007)

> You're doing everything right. They will probably molt within 2 weeks. With every molt they get about two times bigger.


i usually find they grow by a 3rd or there original size


----------



## Asa (Jun 6, 2007)

> > You're doing everything right. They will probably molt within 2 weeks. With every molt they get about two times bigger.
> 
> 
> i usually find they grow by a 3rd or there original size


For me, it varies on what molt, the last and first seem to be the biggest. But you're probably right.


----------

